
Air pollution shines from this alarming map - LogicRiver
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/25/18240346/nitrogen-dioxide-air-pollution-map-sentinel-satellite-descartes-labs
======
nate_meurer
This is a beautiful map. You can easily see shipping lanes. Some are glaringly
obvious, like South China Sea to Europe through the Malacca Straight and Suez.
Others are faint but clearly there, like San Francisco to Hawaii. And it's
interesting that the Atlantic shipping between Europe and America looks so
diffuse.

